# Big eyed snapper?



## frydaddy

*Big eyed snapper-PICS ADDED*

Went today and caught several fish that looked similar to red snapper, red in color, but they had huge eyes. Tried to look them up, anyone know what kind they are?
Haven't had time to take a pic yet.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Vermillion Snapper??



Also known as a Mingo. Good eatin' :yes:


----------



## lastcast

Or Big Eye.


----------



## frydaddy

*big eyed snapper*

Yep, the big eyed are what we caught, first ones i've seen in years. Will post pics on our trip tomorrow.

Thanks for the id.


----------



## flounderslayerman

That is a toro snapper aka big eye snapper. Its been a long time since I've caught one.


----------



## MrFish

We used to catch those constantly on snapper holes, but I haven't seen them in years. Probably can't get the bait past the damn ARS.


----------



## CatHunter

i catch them all the time some say they taste good, but they stink, smells really funny


----------



## frydaddy

*Big eyed snapper- pics*

Think i finally figured out to post the pics. Thais is the first big eyed i've caught in over 25 years. We must have caught a good school coming through, caught 7 of them. Ours didn't stink, but the bellies were as tough as a trigger fish. This is my share of our catch last thursday night on the 3 barges.


----------

